# Controversial aunt of President Obama dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Zeituni Onyango, the aunt of President Barack Obama who fought deportation, has died, the office her immigration lawyer Margaret Wong, said Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/controversial-aunt-of-president-obama-dies/25381044


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So long freeloader


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> So long freeloader


Whoa, not so fast. There is still the matter of the funeral we have to pay for.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Truck said:


> Whoa, not so fast. There is still the matter of the funeral we have to pay for.


.50 cents a flush? I'd kick in for that


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

She won't be down for her free, taxpayer funded breakfast.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Will Barry be at the funeral with Deval????????


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

isn't his uncle still on the loose ?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bet she still votes in November


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> isn't his uncle still on the loose ?


 Kinda.. Just check the package stores.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Dibs on her $600 sunglasses.
How long before the DTA cancels her EBT card. Be willing to bet several charges are racked up after he death.
Barry will be sending a check to cover expenses relative to burial, etc AFTER deducting the $3500 DTA pays-NOT
Maybe Joe Biden will stop by the wake while he's in town


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

They still have POTTERS FIELDS, right? eh, old news now. She's probably buried in Arlington National Cemetery-Tomb of the Well Known Freeloader.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> They still have POTTERS FIELDS, right? eh, old news now. She's probably buried in Arlington National Cemetery-Tomb of the Well Known Freeloader.


I want to like that because it's funny, but it's so close to being true it's sad. I just want to know who's receiving her benefits on her behalf? Uncle oingo boingo?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> I want to like that because it's funny, but it's so close to being true it's sad. I just want to know who's receiving her benefits on her behalf? Uncle oingo boingo?


He'll probably vote in her place too, even though neither are qualified to do so.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Many of MY "LIKES" are along the same lines. Wish there was an "AGREE" button. Not that I LIKE, I just see and or agree with the point made. Life is hard.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> Onyango, a half-sister of Obama's late father, moved from Kenya to the U.S. in 2000 and was denied asylum by an immigration judge in 2004. She remained in the country illegally, living in Boston public housing.


All jokes aside, I hate to be the debbie downer but this is mind-boggling.
Why aren't these parasites immediately deported at denial?
It would cost far less than letting them walk and supporting them at taxpayer expense indefinitely while they judge shop.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Dibs on her $600 sunglasses.


Maybe you can get your patrol jacket back too, playah!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Fortunately, my "Leather" still resides in my locker, complete with the faux fur collar. Waiting for the day it can return to glory, where its mere presence can intimidate liberals


----------

